# Please remember to wear safety shields or glasses .



## hardboard (Apr 13, 2008)

Been working in furniture for over 30 years no problem with anything in eyes this week work in front of a big door not much of a draft in summer now quite a bit . Had glasses and side shields on door opened behind me dust from behind me somehow got in my eye scratched cornea pretty bad blurry vision for about 3 days, better now . Goggles for me now don't want no more blurring .


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Freddie I hope you make a full recovery. One of the reasons I always suggest doing something the safest way you can do it is because things can go bad even then. But if you tempt fate the chances of bad things happening are much greater.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That is a timely reminder that accidents can happen at anytime.

Glad you had a good recovery. A similar thing happened to me a few years ago using a weed - eater. Flicked a piece of grass into the eye.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I always say to wear hearing protection, eye protection, to use dust collection, to keep your work area clean, to keep your tools sharp, an accident can be just a second away. NGM


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Glad it turned out ok.


----------



## wendymacguire (Apr 29, 2014)

Precaution always better than cure.......glad you are fine now!


----------

